# Allgemeine Beratung: Schuhkauf



## Bastian 8 (14. April 2010)

Hey, ich brauch neue Schuhe und habe in einem ältern Thread gepostet und soll was neues aufmachen, also hier der Text aus dem anderen Post:

"Jetzt steht demnächst die nächste Investition an und zwar sind die  Schuhe nun doch allmählig zu klein (wenn ich länger als 1,5h unterwegs  bin, fangen die Füße an weh zu tun). Also werde ich wohl ein paar  hochwertige Schuhe kaufen. Zur Zeit habe ich SPD, wobei vllt. irgentwann  ein Rennrad den Fuhrpark ersetzen soll und ich eig. nur 1 paar Schuhe  will. Besser SPD am RR oder das MTB umrüsten?! 
Und auf was sollte ich prinzipiel beim Kauf achten? Welche Verschlußart  ist zu empfehlen?"

Habe auch eine Antwort bekommen, die ich einfach mal mit hier rein stelle:



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> :
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## Bastian 8 (14. April 2010)

Oh, sehe gerade das ich im Allgemeinen Teil gelandet bin. Glaube eher das es in das Thema Bekleidung gehört. 

Kann ich das selber verschieben? Wenn nicht, darf es gern jemand tun, der es kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian 8 (17. April 2010)

Mir ist nochwas eingefallen: Gibt es bestimmte marken die (nicht) zu empfehlen sind?


----------



## Bastian 8 (26. April 2010)

Kann mir keiner helfen?!


----------



## polo (26. April 2010)

schuhart: kommt drauf an, wofür du den schuh benutzen willst.
verschluß: schnürsenkel und oder klett (aber gerne x3)
spd am rr
ansonsten: passen sollte er zum fuß und zum einsatzbereich


----------



## Bastian 8 (26. April 2010)

Naja, fahre viel CC und Straße. 
Persönlich gefällt mir ja sowas in die Richtung: http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradschuhe/sidi-dominator-5-lorica-black/7184.html

Also ein sportlich geschnittener Schuh mit 1 Ratsche und 2 mal Klett.
Inwieweit lässt sich so ein Schuh meinen schmalen, langen Füßen anpassen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2010)

Ich kann dir Specialized ans Herz legen. Ich fahr seit ca. drei Jahren nen BG Comp MTB und bin super zufrieden. Keine einschlafenden Füße mehr, und Super beim Pedalieren. Denke für CC ziemlich gut und nicht allzu teuer. Der Schuh hat ne Ratsche und zwei Kletts. So langesam fängt einer der Kletts an einzureißen, aber wie gesagt sind sie immerhin drei Jahre im Einsatz.


----------



## Easy (27. April 2010)

Das wichtigste ist, dass der Schuh wirklich passt. Also im Geschäft möglichst viele anprobieren und dann kaufen. Nicht über den Versand nach irgendwelchen Tipps hier im web.


----------



## polo (27. April 2010)

genau.


----------



## DFG (27. April 2010)

Woher kommst du denn?
Bei uns im Umkreis gibt es zwei Höckerer die im Laden eine ziemlich große Auswahl an Marken haben. Gute Schuhe gibt es für um die 100 Euronen, Sidi ist jetzt ziemlich teuer. Ok wenn man an die Macht der Marke glaubt, wird man natürlich schneller


----------



## gabarinza (27. April 2010)

Bastian 8 schrieb:


> Also ein sportlich geschnittener Schuh mit 1 Ratsche und 2 mal Klett.
> Inwieweit lässt sich so ein Schuh meinen schmalen, langen Füßen anpassen?



So ein Schuh lässte sich im Endeffekt überhaupt nicht anpassen. Muß er ja auch nicht. Ist ja kein Schischuh.

Um nochmal den Vergleich mit den Schischuhen zu bemühen: Die Hersteller unterscheiden sich durch unterschiedliche Leisten, sprich die Schuhe von Hersteller X sind schmaler geschnitten als die von Hersteller Y.
Dafür haben die vom Hersteller Z einen breiteren Fersenbereich. usw. usf.

Merkst was? Du kommt um probieren nicht rum. Vorrausgesetzt du willst nen Schuh der passt.
Da wirst du dann schnell merken bei welchem(n) Hersteller(n) du am besten aufgehoben bist. Der Rest ist dann Feintuning und Farbwahl etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian 8 (28. April 2010)

Das ist mir prinzipiel klar. Deswegen ja "Allgemeine" Kaufberatung. Wollte eher wissen, ob Ratsche besser/schlechter ist als z.B. nur Klett o.ä. Ob es Marken gibt von dennen ich die Finger lassen sollte und wieviel ich in etwa investieren sollte um was vernünftiges zu bekommen. Hoffe ja, dass meine Füße nichtmehr so extrem wachsen (45-46,5 reicht meiner Meinung nach aus) und will nach den Lidlschuhen für den einstieg jetzt was ordentliches. 

Ich komme aus Greiz in Ostthüringen. In Plauen (30km weg) ist meine eigentlicher Händler das bikehouse Plauen. Für unserer Region ein guter Laden wo ich mich immer gut aufgehoben gefühlt habe. Außerdem bin ich in den Ferien öfters bei meinem Dad in Berlin, habe da aber bisjetzt keine überragenden Läden gefunden. Der an der Osdoferstraße führt nur 5 verschiedene Specialized-MTB-Schuhe und beim Stadler fehlte die richtige Beratung. Die kleinen Läden haben halt keine so große Auswahl.


----------



## DFG (29. April 2010)

Ok, nicht meine Region.
Welche Schuhe man gerne trägt muss man ausprobieren. So lange du keine Rennen fahren willst, kommt es jetzt nicht so auf das Gewicht und mega steife Sohle an.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge knöchelhohe Schuhe mit "Profil" und Schnürung und habe zur Zeit einen von Shimano. Bezeichnung habe ich vergessen. Japaner haben kleine Füsse und haben das Nummernsystem hier nicht verstanden. Ich komme in die mit meiner normalen Schuhgröße nicht rein.


----------



## Bastian 8 (29. April 2010)

Naja, Schuhgröße wird sich ja durch probieren zeigen.
Irgentwelche Hersteller die von der Qualität oder so zu empfehlen sind, oder auch nicht?!


----------



## polo (29. April 2010)

ich habe bei schuhen eigentlich noch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht (darunter waren shimano, adidas, sidi). 
ratsche finde ich wegen kleinkleinmechanik in drecknähe wenig sinnvoll, abgesehen davon, daß die keinen wirklichen vorteil bringen.


----------



## Schnitte (30. April 2010)

beim MTB Fahren würde ich dir keine SPD Platten empfehlen, die sind Schmutzanfällig und wenn du mal drei schritte laufen willst auch unangenehmer als die für MTB. Zudem nutzen die Platten sich durchs laufen extrem schnell ab ;-)
dann eher MTB Klickpedalsystem, finde ich persönlich für dieses Einsatzgebiet echt gut. 
Kann da Northwave empfehlen, sind zwar nicht die Creme de lag Creme, aber ich finde die top ;-) bin sehr zufrieden
beim Renner würde ich aber die SPD Platten lassen, da du mehr Fläsche hast unter deinem Fuß ist der Sprint einfacher. aber dess ist auch wieder ne reine geschmackssache


----------



## polo (30. April 2010)

mtb = spd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (30. April 2010)

meine mit SPD Plattensystem die geschichte: http://www.radsport-libber.de/shop/catalog/images/Platten_sl_SM-SH10_11.jpg

und des wäre mir gänzlich neu, sowas im MTB sport zu benutzen


----------



## Bastian 8 (30. April 2010)

Naja, habe halt bis jetzt auch SPD gehabt und war eig. zufreiden damit (bin aber auch nichts anders gewöhnt). Als ich mein Bike gekauft habe, waren die Kombinationspedalen von Schimano (PD324?!) im Angebot und haben mich nur 20 gekostet und damals wusste ich nicht inwieweit ich zum vielfahrer werde und dachte das die eine gute Option sind. 
Und so richtig dreckig waren meine Schuhe erst 2 mal (beide male Wiese wo Baufahrezeuge waren -> große Pfützen mit gefühlt 10cm losem Schlamm drin, Rat weggerutscht, ausgeklickt und dreckig  ). Wie wichtig ist den der richtige Sitz, also wie eng sollte der Schuh sitzen (Seiten, platz nach vorne wie bei Laufschuhen?!)? Und mit welchem Schuh kann man sowas am besten einstellen. Also sowohl bei meinen Basketball als auch bei den Kletterschuhe habe ich mich für Schnürrung entschieden, weil es billiger ist und die Anpassung an den Fuß besser funktioniert. Aber bei den MTB-Schuhen finde ich es cool, wenn sie auch so aussehen und ein normaler Schnürrschuh sieht oft aus wie ein normaler Sport-/Straßenschuh.


----------



## Schnitte (30. April 2010)

ahhh alles klar, hab an die anderen platten gedacht 
gut mein fehler
also beim Schuhkauf würde ich wirklich im Fachhandel mal schauen ;-) und dann dort mal mit verschiedenen schuhen probieren. sollten nicht zu klein sein bzw. solltest du dich wohlfühlen
dess des wichtigste ;-)


----------



## Bastian 8 (30. April 2010)

Ich denke halt, dass Sitz an den Seiten wichtig ist, also dass der Fuß nicht im Schuh hin und herrutsch, sonst geht ja Kraft verloren, richtig?


----------



## polo (30. April 2010)

theorie und coolness werden dich nicht weiterbringen.


----------



## Bastian 8 (30. April 2010)

Das ist wahr. Was ist nun mit der Theorie?
Und wenn die Ratschen wirklich so schmutzanfälig sind, würden sie ja nicht mehr gebaut werden, oder?


----------



## dubbel (2. Mai 2010)

hast du jetzt deine frage selbst beantwortet?


----------



## Bastian 8 (2. Mai 2010)

So halb. 
Also mich wundert es, dass es Ratschen gibt, wenn sie so schmutzanfällig sind. 
Und inwieweit die Passform sich auf die Kraftübertragung ausübt, weiß ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## dubbel (2. Mai 2010)

den unterschied zwischen klett und ratsche in sachen kraftübertragung kann man vernachlässigen. 

aber: theorie und coolness werden dich nicht weiterbringen. 
d.h. das wichtigste ist, dass der Schuh wirklich passt. Also im Geschäft möglichst viele anprobieren und dann kaufen. Nicht über den Versand nach irgendwelchen Tipps hier im web.


----------



## Bastian 8 (2. Mai 2010)

Das Klett oder Ratsche für Kraftübertragung egal ist, war mir eigentlich klar.
Die Frage ist, warum es noch Ratschenverschlüsse gibt, wenn sie so anfällig sind, was Dreck betrifft.
Die andere Frage ist, inwieweit die richtige Passform die Kraftübertragung beeinflusst und wann ein Schuh richtig passt, was ja nicht für alle Schuhe gleich ist (Kletterschuh so eng wie gerade noch schmerzfrei möglich, Basketball- bzw. Laufschuh gern mit Platz nach vorn aber seitlich wenig Spielraum).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (2. Mai 2010)

Bastian 8 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, warum es noch Ratschenverschlüsse gibt, wenn sie so anfällig sind, was Dreck betrifft.


wenn die Ratschen wirklich so schmutzanfälig sind, würden sie ja nicht mehr gebaut werden, oder?  






Bastian 8 schrieb:


> Die andere Frage ist, inwieweit die richtige Passform die Kraftübertragung beeinflusst und wann ein Schuh richtig passt, was ja nicht für alle Schuhe gleich ist


Also im Geschäft möglichst viele anprobieren und dann kaufen. Nicht über den Versand nach irgendwelchen Tipps hier im web.


----------



## Bastian 8 (3. Mai 2010)

Zum Thema Ratsche habe ich genau das gesagt und gehe auch davo aus.

Und Passform ist nachwievor die große Frage!


----------



## dubbel (3. Mai 2010)

du bist der meinung, dass es besser ist, wenn ein typ vorm rechner dir erklärt, ob der schuh passt, als das selbst an- bzw. auszuprobieren?



gabarinza schrieb:


> Merkst was? Du kommt um probieren nicht rum. Vorrausgesetzt du willst nen Schuh der passt.
> Da wirst du dann schnell merken bei welchem(n) Hersteller(n) du am besten aufgehoben bist. Der Rest ist dann Feintuning und Farbwahl etc...


----------



## DFG (3. Mai 2010)

Nagut, dann nimm einen von SiDi mit Carbonsohle, eingebautem MP3 Player und Kalorienverbrauchsanzeige........


----------



## Bastian 8 (3. Mai 2010)

@DFG: Sehr konstruktiv!

@Dubbel: Du hast mich glaub ich falsch verstanden. Ich möchte wissen, wie ein Radschuh passen muss, dass er passt! (Klingt komisch, aber ich meine, dass spezielle Sportschuhe ja oft besondere Passformen haben, wie z.B. Laufschuhe oder Kletterschuhe [siehe oben], ich weiß aber nicht ob ein Radschuh da irgentwelche besondern Dinge hat oder nicht. Also wann passt er nun richtig?!)

mfg Bastian


----------



## dubbel (3. Mai 2010)

nein. keine besondere passform.


----------



## DFG (3. Mai 2010)

Wie soll man beschreiben, wie ein Schuh passen muss?
Er darf weder drücken noch Schlupf haben. Du musst dich halt wohlfühlen. Anprobe Abends, da sind deine Füsse geschwollen. Plus 1 cm wie bei Laufschuhen muss nicht sein. Nimm dicke Socken mit, wenn du auch bei schlechtem Wetter fährst. Ich habe bei mir die Einlegesohlen rausgeschmissen und wärmere reingelegt. Clickpedale machen kalte Füsse.........
Und deine Kopfhörer wegen des MP3-Players nicht vergessen


----------



## Bastian 8 (3. Mai 2010)

Wer ist auf die Idee mit Mp3-Player gekommen? Ich fahr immer ohne. 1. wegen der Sicherheit bzw. weniger Sicherheit mit Musik wenn man manche Dinge nicht hört. Und außerdem geh ich doch raus zum biken um abzuschalten und die Natur zu genießen und dazu gehört für mich auch die Natur (und die monotonen Reifengeräusche) zu höhren.

Also muss ein Radschuhe so passen wie ein Straßenschuh?!


----------



## DFG (4. Mai 2010)

Scherzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (4. Mai 2010)

warum kauft man sich schuhe mit mp3-player, wenn man dann doch keine musik hört?


----------



## DFG (4. Mai 2010)

must have


----------



## Bastian 8 (4. Mai 2010)

Spam muss wirklich nicht sein. Hatten alle unseren Spaß (oder auch nicht) und nun ist es ok.

Noch eine Frage, inwieweit merkt man die unterschiedlichen Steifigkeiten der Sohlen? Also Carbonsohle ist doch Steifer als eine normale, aber auch um einiges teuerer. Lohnt sich das?!


----------



## Schnitte (6. Mai 2010)

ob die wirklich merklich steifer ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
aus meiner sicht lohnt es sich nicht. dann lieber des geld sparen und später nen ordentlichen carbon rahmen 
ansonsten: inwieweit glaubst du das die höhere steifigkeit sich auf dein fahren ausübt?
bei allen fahrrad schuhen, die bei mir zu hause stehen, ist keiner mit carbonsohle ausgestattet und trotzdem sind sie fest und gut haltbar ;-)

zum thema ratsche, klar ist die schmutzanfälliger, aber bei rennrad schuhen setze ich lieber auf ratsche als auf was anderes, liegt auch daran dess wir meistens überschuhe drüber haben und uns (als rennradfahrer) der schmutz wenig kratzt ;-)


----------



## DFG (6. Mai 2010)

Wichtig ist mehr die Steifigkeit, als das Material. Carbon erhöht den Glaube an die Schnelligkeit allein durch das tragen der Schuhe.


----------



## Schnitte (6. Mai 2010)

der Glaube an die Schnelligkeit. passend Formuliert 

die wahre Schnelligkeit bekommt man durch den runden Tritt und der wird nicht besser erreicht durch Carbon oder MP3 Player im Schuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2010)

Bastian 8 schrieb:


> Spam muss wirklich nicht sein. Hatten alle unseren Spaß (oder auch nicht) und nun ist es ok.
> 
> Noch eine Frage, inwieweit merkt man die unterschiedlichen Steifigkeiten der Sohlen? Also Carbonsohle ist doch Steifer als eine normale, aber auch um einiges teuerer. Lohnt sich das?!



Ist nicht spürbar sofern man ähnliche Schuhe vergleicht. Ich hab bisher den Speci Comp MTB mit normaler Sohle gefahren und gestern nen Trail 120 SL bekommen als ersatz für den, in meiner Größe, nicht Lieferbaren 110er. Der 120er hat auch ne Carbonsohle, ist aber im Vergleich nicht steifer als der Comp. Wenn überhaupt könnte es sich minimal in Gewicht niederschlagen. 
Für mich nen Nicetohave, aber nur deswegen würd ich nicht mehr Geld ausgeben.


----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2010)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der 120er hat auch ne Carbonsohle, ist aber im Vergleich nicht steifer als der Comp. Wenn überhaupt könnte es sich minimal in Gewicht niederschlagen.


aber anders, als du denkst: 
bei gegebener dicke ist carbon schwerer als die üblichen nylon- oder tpu-sohlen (also carbon-komposit, d.h. inkl. harz). 
leichter wäre der schuh nur, wenn die sohle ausserdem dünner wäre (denn carbon ist ja tatsächlich steifer). 
da aber die meisten hersteller ihre schuhe mit der gleichen form einmal mit und einmal ohne carbon fertigen, ist die gewichtsersparnis für die katz, d.h. der schuh wiegt in etwa gleich viel (je nach schaft), ist nur - wie gesagt - steifer.


----------



## Bastian 8 (6. Mai 2010)

OK, also macht das keinen Unterschied. 
Gewichtsfanatiker bin ich eh nicht.
Bleibt eig. nur noch die Frage Ratsche oder nicht?


----------



## Schnitte (6. Mai 2010)

du hast doch selber gesagt dess die Ratsche im Schmutzbereich nicht so toll abschneiden.
wir sind im MTB forum, also wirst du wohl auch nicht Rennrad fahren wollen wo man nicht so schmutzig wird 
also dann wohl ohne ratsche


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte mit dem Raschenverschluss vom oben genannten Comp MTB nie Probleme. Vor allem lassen sie sich einfacher nachziehen wenns einem dann doch zu Locker ist beim Schieben oder so. 
Und im Winter hab ich eh meistens Übeschuhe drüber, da kommt danna uch nciht sonderlich viel Schlamm unter die Ratsche.


----------



## Bastian 8 (7. Mai 2010)

Meine Meinung zur Ratsche war folgende:
Sie sieht besser aus (aber mit Aussehn ist ja nicht das entscheidenste) und wenn sie so schmutzanfällig sind, dann würden sie ja nicht für MTB-Schuhe gebaut werden.
Und ja, ich bin ein MTB-fahrer, aber ich fahre überwiegen CC und versuche meistens mich und das Bike nicht unnötig eintzsauen, sprich wenn ich sehe, da sind 10cm Schlamm fahr ich drumherrum.


----------



## DFG (7. Mai 2010)

Mädchen


----------



## Bastian 8 (7. Mai 2010)

Das nicht, aber meine Frau Mama ist nicht so begeistert wenn sie die Klammotten waschen darf. (Und ich auch, wenn ich mal wieder das Bike putze)


----------



## Schnitte (7. Mai 2010)

Bastian 8 schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber meine Frau Mama ist nicht so begeistert wenn sie die Klammotten waschen darf. (Und ich auch, wenn ich mal wieder das Bike putze)


 
rofl 
bike putzen gehört ja wohl nach fast jedder ordentlichen ausfahrt dazu. gibt ja wohl nichts schlimmeres als wenn die komponenten nicht super gepflegt sind 
und wer richtig biken geht, scheut auch keine schmutzigen klamotten oder wäscht selbst, falls er angst vor muddi hat 
schon irgendwie niedlich


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2010)

Meine Ma hat mir schlicht und ergreifend die Bedienung der Waschmaschine gezeigt, als sie keinen Bock mehr hatte meine versifften Bikeklamotten zu waschen. 
Damals, vor 15 Jahren. 

Und wie gesagt, Ratsche ist echt nich schlecht. Lässt sich meiner Meinung nach feiner einstellen wie fest der Schuh sitzen soll als mit Klett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (8. Mai 2010)

stimmt schon, bei meinen rennrad schuhen setze ich ausnahmslos auf Ratsche ;-) 
und wenn der schmutz getrocknet ist, lässt es sich ja auch ohne weiteres reinigen. aber er fährt ja eh nicht durch den matsch. schüpft mutti ja


----------



## DFG (8. Mai 2010)

Naja ich bin jetzt nicht so die Putze, aber ab und an muss die Karre mal unter den Schlauch und Brunox auf die zu pflegenden Teile. Geht halt nicht anders.
Und die dreckigen Sachen kann Mann selbst waschen..........


----------



## Bastian 8 (9. Mai 2010)

Hab ich wieder was angerichtet. 

Also verstehe ich das richtig: Ratsche ist sehr praktisch, aber im Zweifel schmutzanfälliger als andere Verschlussarten?!


----------



## DFG (9. Mai 2010)

Mmmmh, ob du versuchst eine schlammige Ratsche aufzumachen oder schlammige Schnürbänder ist glaube ich egal. Wärend der Fahrt juckt das die Klofrau. Und wenns getrocknet ist kann man beides sauber klopfen. Ich halte das für eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Mein Sohn ist fünf und hat Klettverschlüsse an den Schuhen weil er die Schleife noch nicht kann.............


----------



## Schnitte (10. Mai 2010)

nun wenn du sicher gehen willst, dann kauf überschuhe dazu.
die schuhe bleiben sauber, du bekommst nicht sofort nasse füße wenn es mal regnet und sie halten wärmer als der reine fahrrad schuh.
alles andere musst du dann entscheiden.
aber geh doch einfach mal in ein geschäft und probier verschiedenes an. und dann nimmst du den schuh, den du am bequemsten findest 
und bei dem du dss gefühl hast, dass er am besten sitzt


----------



## frogmatic (10. Mai 2010)

Wenn der Klett siffig genug ist hält er auch nicht mehr. 
Wenn die Ratsche sauber zugemacht wird und der Dreck dann kommt ists auch egal.

Du solltest deine Schuhe halt nicht unterwegs auf und zu machen, egal welche Verschlüssen.

Nur kucken, dass kein Wasser in die Buchse vom MP3 Player kommt!


----------



## Bastian 8 (11. Mai 2010)

Ok...dann muss ich nur noch irgentwann mal in den Laden und nach neuen Schuhen schauen. Und Überschuhe kauf ich erst wenn ich sie brauch. Bis jetzt ging es immer mit 2 Paar Socken wenn es sehr kalt ist.


----------



## Schnitte (12. Mai 2010)

Bastian 8 schrieb:


> Ok...dann muss ich nur noch irgentwann mal in den Laden und nach neuen Schuhen schauen. Und Überschuhe kauf ich erst wenn ich sie brauch. Bis jetzt ging es immer mit 2 Paar Socken wenn es sehr kalt ist.


 
das ist doch mal ein wort  haben wir diese "Diskussion" also zu einem guten ende gebracht


----------



## dubbel (12. Mai 2010)

zum ausprobieren würde ich die eigenen ohrhörer mitnehmen. 
ich finde, das macht echt viel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian 8 (12. Mai 2010)

Gibt also doch immer einen blöden Spruch.
Müssen eig. die Cleats irgentwann getauscht werden, weil durch Tragepassagen kommt es ja zur Abnutzung. Und welche würdet ihr von Schimanho empfehlen, da gibt es ja die mit dennen man den Fuß leicht bewegen kann ohne auszuklicken und die, die gleich ausklicken.


----------



## Agil (12. Mai 2010)

Bevor du die Cleats tauschen musst ist wahrscheinlich der Akku vom MP3-Player hinüber, oder die Musikindustrie hat einen neuen Kopierschutz eingeführt den dein Player nicht abspielen kann.
Mit welchen Zielen gehst du jetzt zum Schuhkauf, zweimal Klett einmal Ratsche? Was machst du wenn der Schuh mit dieser Wunschkombination nicht passt?

cu


----------



## Schnitte (12. Mai 2010)

du solltest die platten wählen, bei denen du einen gewissen bewegungsspielraum hast.
Warum?
dann kann dein bein seine eigene optimale stellung finden um sich entsprechend anpassen.
bei den festen kannst dir bei viel fahren unglaubliche knieprobleme zu ziehen, falls nicht alles perfekt passt

P.S.: bau noch Bassboxen in die schuhe rein, dess knallt besser


----------



## Bastian 8 (12. Mai 2010)

Naja, für die neuen Schuhe brauch ich eh neue, da bei meinem Schuh nur ein runder Imbusschlüssel passt 
Ziel: 2 Klett 1 Ratsche
Wenn´s nicht passt in Berlin nochmal schauen, da ist ja beim Stadler schon gute Auswahl. Wo kann ich da noch hingehen?


----------



## Schnitte (13. Mai 2010)

stadler, lucky bikes und Co. würde ich meiden, sofern du nicht selber genug ahnung hast.
die verkäufer dort haben alle durch die bank weg nicht so nen plan, ist jedes mal meine meinung und erfahrung.
dann doch lieber in kleinere läden, in denen viel arbeit steckt. die leute sind meistens wesentlich kompetenter.
aber du wirst schon was passendes finden, da du keine Preisspanne gesetzt hast, ist es prinzipiell kein Problem einen guten schuh zu erhalten ;-)


----------



## dubbel (13. Mai 2010)

ich würd im apple-shop anfangen, 
bei der klangqualität soll man nicht sparen, und die bedienung ist, entschuldigung, idiotensicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian 8 (14. Mai 2010)

Berliner Läden wären ja die option, wenn ich nach Beratung hier beim Händler nichts passendes finde!

Wie ist das eig. mit der Cleateinstellung. Gibts da irgentwo eine Anleitung wie man das richtig macht und macht das so viel aus?


----------



## Schnitte (14. Mai 2010)

Tipp: für sowas wurde das schlaue Internet erfunden was man befragen kann

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=62524

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Cletas_montage.htm

ansonsten, beim Fahrradhändler nach Tipps fragen


----------



## DFG (14. Mai 2010)

Soviel gibt es nicht zu verstellen
Der Japaner an sich, hat zwei Sorten Cleats im Programm. Die, die am Anfang schwarz sind und die die sofort silbern sind.
Die mit den silbernen kommt man schneller raus, sind aber ungeeignet zum pedalieren.


----------



## Bastian 8 (14. Mai 2010)

Offieziel nennen sie es Einfach-bzw. Mehrfachausstieg. Besser ist also Einfachausstieg?!


----------



## dubbel (14. Mai 2010)

Bastian 8 schrieb:


> Besser ist also Einfachausstieg?!


wieso "besser"? 
kommt halt drauf an, was du willst. 
ist wie bei klett vs. ratsche: wenn das eine in jeder hinsicht besser wäre, würde ja kein hersteller das schlechtere anbieten, oder?


----------



## Bastian 8 (14. Mai 2010)

Was ist den wann besser?!


----------



## dubbel (14. Mai 2010)

du machst das gar nicht extra, oder?


----------



## DFG (14. Mai 2010)

Ich nehme den Einfachausstieg weil ich pedalieren möchte. Auch das musst du ausprobieren. Gemein ist beiden nur, das man am Anfang auf die Fresse fällt


----------



## Schnitte (14. Mai 2010)

Bastian 8 schrieb:


> Was ist den wann besser?!


 
und was wann schlechter

mein gott hol dir den sand aus deiner muschi, geh zum Fachhändler, lass dich beraten und werd glücklich
also man kann so ein sinnlos thema echt zerreden
sorry wenn ich des so sage, aber dein ganzes gefrage, wie wärs wenn du google benutzt oder des gespräch mit leuten suchst die richtig ahnung haben? 
hier wirst du nur halbwissen und erfahrungsberichte finden, ob du dies dann am ende bestätigen kannst, ist ne andere sache


----------



## Bastian 8 (6. Mai 2011)

So....

... ich kram das hier mal wieder vor.
Mein Vorredner meinte abschließend, dass ich in den Laden gehen soll und mich beraten lassen soll. Das habe ich nun auch endlich mal gemacht und nun hab ich den Diadora X-Trail 2 als heißen Kandidaten und wollte fragen, ob es hier Leute gibt, die mit dem Schuh Erfahrungen haben. Desweiteren habe ich was von einem positionierbarem Ratschenverluß gelesen. Was muss ich mir darunter vorstellen? Heißt das, dass die Ratsche in der grunlegenden Position geändert werden kann (also wo sie am Schuh festgemacht ist)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bad1080 (8. Mai 2011)

hi leute!

ich will auch neue schuhe haben, vielmehr brauche ich die... habe mir ein rennrad gekauft und versucht mit normalen schuhen zu fahren und dabei schlafen mir die zehen ein...

nun habe ich mir ein paar schuhe ausgesucht und wollte mal fragen ob jmd was dazu sagen kann oder etwas empfehlen kann!?

die einen wären die 'shimano SH-R087' in kombination mit einem 'ultegra pedal'
oder
ein paar 'sidi genius 5 pro' in kombination mit einem 'look keo 2' pedal, das wäre preislich schon eine etwas andere liga aber wenn es sich lohnt wäre ich schon bereit das auszugeben...

wäre cool wenn mir einer einen tip geben könnte, anprobieren wäre natürlich super, weiss aber nicht so recht wo sie die schuhe dort haben zum anprobieren... komme aus berlin...

grüsse, der bad


----------



## Bastian 8 (9. Mai 2011)

In Berlin hat der Stadler einiges da (aber da darf man keine gute Beratung erwarten) und direkt an der S-Bahn Station "Oswalder Straße" ist auch ein recht großes Zweiradcenter. Sonst gibt es viele kleine Läden, die haben dann halt nur ein paar Schuhe. Wenn man weiß was man will, kann man auch bei Karstadt Sport vorbeischauen...

p.S.: Hab die Schuhe gekauft, weil heute eine etwas längere Tour mit der Schule anstand und die alten nichtmehr passen. Einfach nur geil, ist ja nichtmal ansatzweiße mit Billigschuhen zu vergleichen.


----------



## bad1080 (9. Mai 2011)

hi bastian und danke für die tips!

welche schuhe hast du denn gekauft von denen du so begeistert bist?


----------



## bad1080 (12. Mai 2011)

gut andere frage, kann mir jmd sagen, was der unterschied zwischen dem sidi genius 5 pro und dem 5.5 carbon ist? weil den 5.5 finde ich so auf der seite von sidi garnicht, sondern nur einen 6.6...


----------



## Tanic (12. Mai 2011)

@Bad

Die Shimano-Schuhe hab ich i.d. MTB-Version. Bin vollends zufrieden, qualitativ schön verarbeitet, die Steifigkeit der Sohle trifft auch den schmalen Grad zu 100%. Für das Geld wirklich ein genialer Schuh, das Design find ich auch mehr als schön


----------



## bad1080 (13. Mai 2011)

danke für deine antwort, ich habe heute bei stadler ein paar schuhe anprobiert. leider hatten sie noch keine sidi's da, die sollen nächste woche kommen - ich war in prenzl berg, die haben ja gerade erst aufgemacht...

die shimanos haben nicht wirklich gut gesessen (der eine war knapp zu klein und die nächste nummer deutlich zu gross), ebenfalls die northwave nicht, welche sich dem fuss wirklich gut angegossen haben waren die gaerne mythos, leider kosten die so viel wie die sidi laser (versand) und haben nicht die selben features (z.b. nur ein geklebter hacken)... mal sehen evtl. fahre ich morgen noch zum anderen stadler...


----------



## bad1080 (16. Mai 2011)

ich finde gerade nicht den button zum editieren, deshalb nochmal so eine antwort von mir. habe mir nun die gaerne mythos gekauft, habe die sidi laser anprobiert und die hatten irgendwie spiel am hacken und wenn ich sie fester gemacht habe, haben sie gedrückt. irgendwie wollten sie also nicht mit meinem fuss zusammenarbeiten... ich habe einen hohen spann, ich kann also nur empfehlen möglichst viele schuhe anzuprobieren nur so kann man einen finden, der wirklich gut sitzt - ich hoffe das sauwetter hat bald ein ende und ich kann bald mal probe fahren...


----------



## Hoperider (5. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen in die Runde 

Da ich keine Lust hatte einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, versuche ich einfach mal hier mein Glück.

Und zwar würde ich gerne in nächster Zeit auf Klickpedale umsteigen und suche auf diesem Wege einige Leute die mir Tips oder ggf. sogar Modelle nennen können mit denen sie gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Es sind meine ersten Klicks und aufgrund der großen Anzahl an Systemen bzw. Lösungen der Hersteller würde mich interessieren welche für einen Einsteiger wie mich geeignet wären.

Ich fahre momentan auf einem Hardtail, Conway MS-710 durch die Gegend, bin ich mit dem Teil ggf. sogar an ein System gebunden oder wäre ich frei in meiner Entscheidung? Weiter würde mich interessieren ob die Montage schwierig ist und welches Schuhwerk ihr mir empfehlen könntet.

Wäre riesig wenn mir jemand ein paar Tips geben könnte auf was genau ich zu achten hätte. Danke für eure Antworten im Voraus


----------



## Hoperider (5. Juli 2011)

Doppelpost:

So, ich habe mich heute Morgen mal etwas näher mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und bin nun auch (wie ich glaube) fündig geworden.

Als Klickpedal soll es folgendes sein:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28521_XT-Klickpedale-PD-M785-Trail-Modell-2012-.html

Als Schuh hatte ich mir den hier dazu vorgestellt:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24329_X-Trail-Evo-MTB-Schuh-.html

Kann ich denn die Diadora Treter überhaupt mit den Shimano-Pedalen nutzen oder hat Diadora ein anderes System als die SM-SH51 Cleats von Shimano? Bei der Artikelbezeichnung finde ich leider nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

